# G Mail and SMS (text message) verification issue



## Johnny b

I've been using 2 step verification to log into my G Mail account.
Recently, myself and others( at the Google help forum ) have noticed periodically that a telephone number in the 614 area code is associated with these messages rather than the 220- 00.
The code does work.

I've even received emails from both sources at the same time with the same code.
Several other users at the Google forum have experienced the same.

There are no moderators apparent at the Google forum, only posters with high post counts claiming to be 'sources of helpful information'.

This issue appears to have been going on at least since late April, with no administrator input or links to official comment.
My Google mojo is failing me and this does sound like some kind of 'man in the middle' scam.

Anyone familiar with this situation that has any input?


John.


----------



## dvk01

It is more then likely with the huge numbers of google users that there are multiple numbers sending these sms codes
I cannot see it being a s cam or MITM, IF you are logging into google directly & you have 2SV enabled on your account


----------



## Johnny b

Thanks for the reply, Derek.

The # I read is 1 614 695 4746, but others have posted variations, but all being in the 614 area code, which is in my State, Ohio.

This bothers me enough that I have canceled my SMS for the time being until I get more info from Google, and changed my password.

No other IPs but my own are shown to have logged into my G Mail account, so I don't think I have a problem other than worry.
It's the aggravation of not knowing 'for sure'.


----------



## dvk01

You won't get an answer from Google. They never comment on security issues or verify which numbers send & don't send, because they change all the time.
Just look at it logically
You go to a genuine Google page. log in. 2FV is enabled and a sms is sent to you with a code. You enter that code on the genuine google page and are allowed to log in
What is the problem? there cannot be any funny business otherwise the code wouldn't work.


----------



## 737Simpilot

Use Two factor Auth with the Google auth app on your phone. Never trust SMS auth. Your phone can be easily spoofed. Not saying this is the case however, but I've heard of it happening. Disabling SMS on your phone will have no bearing.


----------



## Johnny b

Hi Simpilot.

I took Derek's advice and reinstated SMS along with another password change.
The 614 area code phone #'s stopped for the time being. All I get with Google SMS now is the 220-00 

There appear to have been various discussions at Google forums about the non-220-00 code with some social engineering involved. It appears some people have received unauthorized texts from them claiming to be Google and requesting passwords in order to do a security check of their accounts.
Obviously an attempt to steal information.
Best not to respond to any such requests.

Because I'm using a cell phone rather than a smart phone, there is no Google authorization app on my phone to disable.


----------



## 737Simpilot

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Because I'm using a cell phone rather than a smart phone, there is no Google authorization app on my phone to disable.


Do you have a Tablet? That'll work.


----------



## Johnny b

I see no reason to be using an app to read a SMS sent text.


----------

